# [help] Installer écran X [Résolu]

## Axilatis

Bonjour ! 

J'installe Gentoo sur mon pc fixe, et j'en suis à l'écran X.

J'ai installé xorg-server et la prochaine étape consiste à démarrer hal, ainsi que de l'ajouter par défault dans rc-update.

Or hal n'existe simplement pas après avoir installé xorg-server, et malgré que hal soit disponible sur portage,

il refuse de me l'installer : 

```
emerge : there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "dev-libs/libgcrypt[static-libs]"

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request :

- dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6 (change USE: +static-libs)

(dependency required by "sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.1.3-r3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "hal" [argument])
```

Je ne sais que faire et je vous avouerai que je ne comprend pas le message d'erreur venant d'emerge...

Merci à vous  :Smile: Last edited by Axilatis on Mon Mar 14, 2011 7:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mysix

Tu rajoutes "static-libs" dans la variable USE dans /etc/make.conf.

dans le message d'erreur tu vois il est indiqué

```
- dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6 (change USE: +static-libs) 

```

----------

## Poussin

Tu ne dois pas installer Hal, il n'est plus nécessaire dans la plupart des cas. La configuration de X est de nouveau faites dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf[.d/]

Il y a plein de sujet traitant de cela. Tu dois certainement aussi avoir une info à ce sujet dans le elog, et potentiellement dans les news, via eselect (à vérifier ça)

Ne touche pas à static-libs!!!

----------

## Axilatis

De news :

au lancement de X (startx) j'avais une panoplie d'erreures du type evdev, modules ABI etc, que j'ai réglé au cas par cas.

maintenant quand je startx il me reste que 3 erreures :

```
- Failed to load module "dri"

- Failed to load module "dri2"

- NVIDIA : Failed to load module "dri2"

which : no keychain in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/b......................:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4)

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc : line 63 : /usr/bin/xterm : Success

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down.
```

Malgré mon après-midi de recherche sur ces deux modules, je ne parviens pas à éradiquer ces erreures,

je lis de tout et son contraire sur le net.

Si vous avez besoin d'infos sur ma config ou autre, demandez et je posterai !

Merci pour votre disponibilité  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Les modules dri et dri2 sont dans /usr/lib[64]/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions.

Ajoute ceci à ton xorg.conf en adaptant les chemins si tu es en 64 bits :

```

Section "Files"

        ModulePath "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        ModulePath "/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions"

EndSection

```

----------

## Axilatis

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Les modules dri et dri2 sont dans /usr/lib[64]/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions.
> 
> Ajoute ceci à ton xorg.conf en adaptant les chemins si tu es en 64 bits :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nickel ces erreurs ne s'affichent plus !!  :Smile: 

Il ne me reste plus que : 

```
no keychain in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4)
```

Si t'as une idée  :Smile:  ?

----------

## netfab

Ce n'est rien du tout, cela fait partie des processus eventuels lancés par les scripts d'initialisation de X.

Si tu es utilisateur de keychain, un exécutable keychain sera installé sur ton système et sera lancé à chaque session X.

Si tu ne l'utilises pas, alors tu peux ignorer cette ligne.

----------

## Axilatis

j'ai installé "keychain", je n'ai plus de message d'erreur (EE) en faisant startx, mais rien ne s'affiche, j'ai un retour à la commande.

je ne sais pas comment afficher sur le forum le fichier log contenu dans /var/Xorg.0.log sans devoir tout recopier manuellement...

----------

## netfab

Utilise un utilitaire genre app-text/wgetpaste.

----------

## Axilatis

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Utilise un utilitaire genre app-text/wgetpaste.

 

Merci !  :Smile: 

----------

## elyes

 *mysix wrote:*   

> Tu rajoutes "static-libs" dans la variable USE dans /etc/make.conf.
> 
> dans le message d'erreur tu vois il est indiqué
> 
> ```
> ...

 

salut,

utiliser le "static-libs" dans make.conf ne me semble pas une bonne idée.

donc si tu l'as ajouter a ton make.conf, je te conseil de l'enlever.

----------

## Axilatis

Bon, sans rire, comment on fait pour installer l'écran X de nos jours si aucune documentation n'est disponible ? 

Franchement c'est pénible (je ne parle pas de vous qui essayez de m'aider).

C'est moi où il faut aimer la difficulté non justifiée pour être un utilisateur de Gentoo ?

----------

## freezby

enleve 'hal' de tes useflag. Il n'est plus nécessaire.

Xorg devrait arreter de t'embêter.

----------

## Axilatis

je crois avoir fait une connerie, j'ai ajouté la variable udev avec ufed, et maintenant mon make.conf est vide vide vide appart USE="ufed".

pareil pour make.conf.old....

----------

## Axilatis

Résolu : c'est twm qui faisait tout bugger.

J'ai remplacé celui-ci par wdm, tout a booté nickel...

----------

